# Wife & new born in Dubai



## Welshy1979 (Sep 5, 2008)

Hello,

There is a very strong possibility I'll be relocating to Dubai with work Mar/Apr 2009. My wife and I are having our first child in January.

Are there plenty of social gatherings etc for mums and babies?? 

I am a bit concerned that with the long hours I'll be working my wife will be feeling isolated as away from family and friends!

Very grateful to hear of anyone experiences of young family in Dubai, especially from anyone mothers who have been through similar.

Thanks for any info.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the forum, and lovely to see you trying to establish a support group for your wife ( very important with a new bub)

yes, there are mum + baby get togethers. There are numerous coffee mornings and meet -ups at play centres at the malls. There are also activities such as baby massage classes, baby swimming and tot gym.

Here is a link with some activities available.

http://www.dubaikidz.biz/aboutus.html


----------



## White Heat (Apr 2, 2008)

I agree with sgilli3, there are plenty of things to do, as with everywhere else you must be prepared to make an effort. Mirdif Mums have regular coffee mornings at certain venues, there is also a website for expat women.
I have a two year old and three month old arriving very soon, and I agree it is important to get a support network in place as soon as possible.
Good luck with your move, and I am sure my wife will be happy to share her experiences if and when you like.


----------



## Welshy1979 (Sep 5, 2008)

Thank you both for replying, that does put my mind at ease somewhat - glad to heat the ex-pat community appears to be very much a "community" still !

Kind Regards


----------



## buttsjj (Sep 13, 2008)

*Baby on the way...*

My Wife and I will likely be locating to Dubai late October with a baby due mid December. This doesn't give much time for finding the right doctor and hospital. Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated. We also have an 18 month old, so pediatrician recommendations are also appreciated.
thanks,


----------



## lesleyfarmers (Apr 6, 2010)

Welshy1979 said:


> Hello,
> 
> There is a very strong possibility I'll be relocating to Dubai with work Mar/Apr 2009. My wife and I are having our first child in January.
> 
> ...


Hi - my husband had exactly the same concerns and worried endlessly for me. However, I have to say that the Community in Dubai are wonderful and I and our LO couldn't be happier. There are loads of music classes available to join - kindamusic, top tots, baby splash. I have recently signed up for some parent support classes at the Infinity Clinic as they are offering classes on how to wean, potty train etc.
Let me know if you need any telephone numbers. xx


----------

